# Turning off the 922 when using SLING



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

I there a way to remotely turn off the 922 when you use SLING. My 922 is off, then I connect via sling and when I get home the unit is on. Can I remotely turn it off.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think this is a bug... I don't think it is supposed to stay awake after you close a sling session. My understanding is that the receiver should be going back into standby IF it was in standby when you connected via Sling.

That doesn't mean it is working right... as I have seen this before too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check you inactivity timer setting.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

It doesn't matter.. Even when it is in stand-by it is drawing the same amount of electricity. It really isn't a true stand-by.. I have checked it with a kill-a-watt tester..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gokartergo said:


> It doesn't matter.. Even when it is in stand-by it is drawing the same amount of electricity. It really isn't a true stand-by.. I have checked it with a kill-a-watt tester..


So, why not post the wattage ? !


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll have to dig it up.. It has been a while since I did it... Another guy on dishsupport.com did the same thing with his 722k. He is EE.. It is a good post going on there about this issue..


----------

